

Don't starve and Mark of the Ninja figures. AT LAST - mephi5t0
http://store.kleientertainment.com

======
mephi5t0
A bit pricey but with the accessories :) And seems like a much better quality
than crappy-painted-not-standing Double Fine Pshychonauts mini figs

